# Laser Sights (LaserLyte)First Class Service



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have found a keeper when it comes to Laser Sights.
I studied for sometime on which laser sight to get
for my revolvers.I decided on the LaseLyte Sight from LaserLyte.com.
Both of my pistols have a great deal of use and the laser sights
have held up nicely.I did have an issue with one,and when
I contacted LaserLytes customer service?They immediately
fixed me up.Communications with customer service?AAAA+.
No I'm in no way associated with LaserLyte.I'm just posting
because I was treated like a real person.Something that is rare today.
LaserLyte is quality plus service.Just thought I'd pass it on
for anyone looking at purchasing a laser sight.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is almost as rare to have good customer service as it is to hear of someone passing it along..Thank you

RCG


----------

